

NY Startup Hub: Best and Worst Aspects? - newyorkbeta

I'm an MBA (but don't judge me!) student in NY looking to break into the startup world.<p>I have a quick question for NY startup professionals: what do you think New York (as a community/startup hub) does well, and what do you think it does poorly in comparison to other cities (namely Silicon Valley, and also Boston)?
======
michaelpinto
A. It depends on the type of startup interests you. For example if you want to
be in the hub of the tech industry it's hard to argue that silicon valley
isn't the place to be. However if you're interested in culture, media or
fashion it's hard to beat NYC.

I'd also add that a great deal of it comes down to personality -- and don't be
afraid to add that to your calculation...

~~~
newyorkbeta
Good points. I've gone through the 500 or so startups (there's probably more
than that) and there are definitely a lot of fashion/media focused ones, where
NY is probably the best city to be to do those kinds of startups.

------
gamechangr
Best: NY has a great network of investors as well as good cross pollination of
people.

Worst: It's really hard to attract the best talent (nerds). Nerds look at the
prospect of living in NY as a punishment.

My biased opinion (based on my limited network): Silicon Valley is way ahead,
Boston, Austin, Seattle, New York, Boulder, Orlando,

Hope that helps

~~~
newyorkbeta
Thanks -- this is very helpful. I definitely think you attract a different
breed of people than the other cities you mention. I think working at a
startup is starting (or is) to become very chic in NY -- we'll see what
affects that has going forward.

